
Fractal flaming hydrogen wiggles through tiny gaps - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/fractal-flaming-hydrogen-wiggles-through-tiny-gaps/
======
samizdis
Article based on:

Unexpected Propagation of Ultra-Lean Hydrogen Flames in Narrow Gaps \-
Physical Review Letters

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.124.174501)

